# Summit HVLP - Budget Spraying



## pintodeluxe

Thanks for the review.


----------



## terryR

Thanks for the review, Dan! 
I just became interested in one of these 2days ago…glad to read a review on an affordable option…Thanks.


----------



## CharlesA

Dan, thanks for the review. Sounds like you got a deal. Do you think it is worth $120? That wasnt clear to me.


----------



## Pezking7p

Charles, I think for $70 it's a no-brainer.

For $120, I think you need to decide if it's worth an extra $180 (Earlex 5500) to get a little step up in quality. If you're going to be spraying a lot, I would think it would be worth it. The next step up will have more metal parts, and *slightly* more power to help atomization, but I don't think you'll see a big jump in performance and spray quality until you spend in the $500-$600 range. That's just my gut feel, having read a lot about the various equipment available, but not used anything except this gun.

As I say, it's the best get-your-feet-wet option, or the best option if you have to spend as little as possible. In my opinion, if you're willing to spend $300-$500 on a spray gun, you're probably not going to lose any sleep if you spend $120 up front to see if spraying is for you.


----------



## runswithscissors

Harbor Freight has a similar one, which I used to spray kitchen cabinets (semi-gloss acrylic). Have had no problems with leaving the acrylic in the gun while not using. Similar pricing, and often on sale.


----------



## CharlesA

What is the advantage of using a dedicated electric turbine to using a standard air compressor?


----------



## Pezking7p

Charles, the advantage is you don't need to buy a big compressor. And they are portable. Also, compressor setups can be problematic with moisture in the air and the sizes of your airlines can restrict flow. Not a huge deal, but not plug and play, either.


----------



## Earlextech

CharlesA, a compressor will produce about 40% overspray while a turbine produces 10% or less. Moisture and contaminates in the a/c line which must be removed before it gets to the gun vs. warn dry clean air from the turbine. Smaller footprint with motor meant to run all day. If your compressor is undersized you could burn it up in a matter of one busy day of spraying.

For $120 you should take a look at this - http://www.lowes.com/pd_570350-97-HV2901P_0__?productId=50157086&Ntt=earlex&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dearlex&facetInfo= - add a 1.5mm needle for $25 and you've got a great HVLP setup for painting and finishing. I've sprayed with the Summit and the 2901 blows it away.


----------



## Pezking7p

Thanks for commenting, Earlex. I have to say, the 2901 looks great. Does the "detail spraying" setting make a small round spray pattern? That is one thing I really wish I could have had while finishing my cabinets.

I'm curious, why does the higher-end unit (the 5500) have a smaller motor than the 2901? Is it just not critical for that product level? Other features are more important?


----------



## terryR

thanks for answering air compressor questions, guys! Now, I want that Lowe's model to get my feet wet so to speak. bummer I just spent my b-day money on another LN plane…rabbet block…much prettier than anything at Lowe's. LOL

will save the HVLP sprayer for holiday wish list…cannot thanks you guys enough for the tips!


----------



## CharlesA

Another question: for those of you with smaller shops and no dedicated spraying space, what do you do for spraying? How do you prep your space?


----------



## Earlextech

Pezking7P, Yes it has three patterns, vertical fan, horizontal fan and detail. The 2901 has a better turbine motor because it's the latest technology. The 5500 has been out for about 5 yrs., the 2901 about 5 months. This market is exploding so watch for the newest technology, our 6000 series Spray Ports even have "thin-blade" turbine fans which reduce the drag and are therefore more efficient.


----------



## Pezking7p

Earlex, thank you!


----------

